# Spiegelungen faszinieren mich



## manu_im (6. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

 hab heute zum ersten mal hier reingeschaut, und mich gleich registriert; werd mich auch bemühen, alle 'Regeln' einzuhalten ;-)

 ich würde auch gern ein paar Fotos mit euch teilen...

 zur Zeit faszinieren mich alle möglichen Spiegelungen, hab mal zusammen mit einer Freundin eine Serie gemacht - Thema: ein Gartenzwerg erkundet Bregenz (AUT) - war total spannend.

 hier aber ein paar Bilder aus Innsbruck - Verbindung alte und neue Architektur

 freue mich schon auf Kritiken - manu


----------



## tittli (6. Januar 2005)

hallo
beide Bilder gefallen mir sehr gut. einzige Kritik: beim 2. unten etwas Wegschneiden, damit diese Leute nicht drauf sind!
gruss


----------

